# My Jack-a-SPOO-gle has a NEW Look!



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

Goofy girl, Dainty Daisy, messing up the sheets! She has a new Spring look with her new haircut, thanks to her mom. Gone are the whiskers and beard! She looks so much cuter, IMO! She looks more like her Spoo sister, Charlotte, only Daisy is about 20# lighter. At 32# Daisy is my lapdog whenever she gets the chance! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

im.speechliss said:


> Goofy girl, Dainty Daisy, messing up the sheets! She has a new Spring look with her new haircut, thanks to her mom. Gone are the whiskers and beard! She looks so much cuter, IMO! She looks more like her Spoo sister, Charlotte, only Daisy is about 20# lighter. At 32# Daisy is my lapdog whenever she gets the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I meant to post to Poodle Pictures! Sorry!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think we need to burn you at the stake for mis-posting :wink: 
Daisy is beautiful btw


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

twyla said:


> I think we need to burn you at the stake for mis-posting :wink:
> Daisy is beautiful btw


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Daisy looks so cute with a clean face and her little top knot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! Look at that beautiful 'Poodle' face! Love it!!!


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

twyla said:


> I think we need to burn you at the stake for mis-posting :wink:
> Daisy is beautiful btw


TOO FUNNY!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

